# Chale



## bobo

Esa palabra se usa un monton y a veces entiendo por el contexto y a veces no.  Algun mexicano me puede explicar los varios usos de esa palabra?


----------



## Orgullomoore

No soy mexicano, pero viendo los subtítulos de "Sangre por Sangre" (Blood in Blood Out"), lo traduce como "No way!"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Chale!
Es una palabra que no me gusta nada usar. Es *asociada* a la gente poco educada, no es vulgar, pero suena feo.
Puede significar un montón de cosas. Como dice orgullomooe, puede ser:
No way!
Oh my God!
Come on!
Sure
A veces es una muletilla también...
Mi recomendación personal es nu usarla 

*Edit: Perdonen ustedes, no quise decir lo que dije exactamente cuando lo dije  Lo que quería decir, mejor dicho, lo que quiero decir es que en ésta cd. es asociada con eso y en general... Mis disculpas


----------



## Javier-Vega

I don´t know how to translate it.  But it is an expression of disbelief, with a bit of irony. You are somehow mocking the other person.
For example:

- ¡Acabo de ver un ovni!  (I just saw an ovni!)

- ¡Chale!  (yeah, right, whatever!)


----------



## chucho

Depende de que parte de México, en algunas se usa mucho y en otras pues no se usa con tanta frecuencia,.. sería "no way"

No significa que sea de las "clases bajas" mi estimado "tigger".


----------



## bobo

Yo tengo unos amigos que la usan mucho y no son de clases 'bajas.'

Pero no se preocupen, prometo no usarla jamas! (Chale...)

Gracias a todos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

chucho said:
			
		

> Depende de que parte de México, en algunas se usa mucho y en otras pues no se usa con tanta frecuencia,.. sería "no way"
> 
> No significa que sea de las "clases bajas" mi estimado "tigger".


 

Lo siento, hice una falsa generalización. Lo que sí es cierto es que aquí, en la Ciudad de México, usarlo se oye mal. Repito que no es altisonante ni ofensivo, pero suena mal... 
De hecho hay un chiste (muy malo) que dice "no digas chale porque se escucha gacho"*

*Edit: gacho es sinónimo de feo, pero también suena muy mal usarlo...


----------



## Monnik

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¡Chale!
> Es una palabra que no me gusta nada usar. Es usada por las clases bajas, no es vulgar, pero suena feo.
> Puede significar un montón de cosas. Como dice orgullomooe, puede ser:
> No way!
> Oh my God!
> Come on!
> Sure
> A veces es una muletilla también...
> Mi recomendación personal es nu usarla


 

No creo que sea necesario irnos encima de tigger por esto, y es cierto que no hay que generalizar, pero la verdad es que estoy con él en cuanto al tipo de gente que - al menos en la ciudad de México - utiliza la palabra _chale_.

Aquí, en la capital, el que la usa generalmente es de clase social media-baja y no de mucha educación.  Digamos que, si van a una entrevista de trabajo, y se les ocurre usar la palabrita, sería lo mismo no haberse presentado.

Saludos...


----------



## perrodelmal

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¡Chale!
> Es una palabra que no me gusta nada usar. Es usada por las clases bajas, no es vulgar, pero suena feo.
> Mi recomendación personal es nu usarla


Chale!!!!!!! qué fresas salieron tigger y monnik 

Esa es un perfecto uso de chale, jejeje.

No creo que sea vulgar *en todo* México, aunque estoy de acuerdo que no es fácil entenderla por lo que si no sabes bien cómo usarla mejor no la uses pues puedes hacer un ridículo.

Chale significa decepción básicamente.

- !Chale! Me fue muy mal en el examen -

- Chale, este concierto está de la chingada - 

- Me tiré un pedo... - 
- Chale contigo wey - 

Es una simple expresión *coloquial* (a huevo que no la vas a decir en una entrevista) y claro que también se usa como muletilla.


----------



## bobo

Entendido chicos, en situaciones formales no se deberia de usar, por supuesto.

Gracias!  No quise empezar una discusion sobre clase, educacion y leguaje, pero es un tema muy interesante de todas formas.


----------



## Monnik

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Chale!!!!!!! qué fresas salieron tigger y monnik
> 
> Esa es un perfecto uso de chale, jejeje.
> 
> No creo que sea vulgar *en todo* México, aunque estoy de acuerdo que no es fácil entenderla por lo que si no sabes bien cómo usarla mejor no la uses pues puedes hacer un ridículo.
> 
> Chale significa decepción básicamente.
> 
> - !Chale! Me fue muy mal en el examen -
> 
> - Chale, este concierto está de la chingada -
> 
> - Me tiré un pedo... -
> - Chale contigo wey -
> 
> Es una simple expresión *coloquial* (a huevo que no la vas a decir en una entrevista) y claro que también se usa como muletilla.


 

Bueno, es que si tú nos salías fresa con ese _nick_ algo te hacíamos.... 

jajaja... genial...   Ahora, me pregunto si todos los que leen esto saben lo que significa ser _fresa_...


----------



## perrodelmal

en mi rancho (no Guadalajara) aparte de "fresa" se usa "crema" o "cremoso", como "ese wey es bien cremoso" jejejeje,


----------



## chucho

jejeje 

"chale ese, que pex, no te estes freseando..."
- no la puedo olvidar ,.. - chale k' no te agüites..

Y otros usos...

Aunque no es la gran cosa, decir "chale",...

Por cierto para mi esta mal decir de "la clase baja", de "la clase media", de "clase alta". No soy de "clase alta", aún así mi escritura al igual que mi forma de expresarme son adecuadas y por nada "vulgares".

¡Saludos!


----------



## Monnik

Nada, que quede claro que la intención no es "marcar" a nadie, ni hacer de menos a nadie... Lo de clases altas o bajas es simplemente una forma muy común - y utilizada por muchos y dentro de una infinidad de contextos - para describir un poco la división que de alguna forma existe en todas nuestras sociedades.

Nos hemos reído un poco, sin ánimo de ofender  (_Chale, ya nos tocó regaño)..._  

Hasta pronto...


----------



## bobo

A mi me ha gustado la discusion.  Y bueno, 'fresa' entiendo.  En espana es 'pijo' (+/-) y en Peru es 'pituco.'  Pero fresear?  Expliquenme por fa!


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Chale!!!!!!! qué fresas salieron tigger y monnik
> 
> Esa es un perfecto uso de chale, jejeje.
> 
> No creo que sea vulgar *en todo* México, aunque estoy de acuerdo que no es fácil entenderla por lo que si no sabes bien cómo usarla mejor no la uses pues puedes hacer un ridículo.
> 
> Chale significa decepción básicamente.
> 
> *- !Chale! Me fue muy mal en el examen -*
> 
> *- Chale, este concierto está de la chingada - *
> 
> -* Me tiré un pedo... - *
> *- Chale contigo wey - *
> 
> Es una simple expresión *coloquial* (*a huevo* que no la vas a decir en una entrevista) y claro que también se usa como muletilla.


 


Definitivamente ese tipo de vocabulario   no se debe usar en una entrevista de trabajo y en muchos otros contextos...Definitivamente es vulgar.

Por supuesto solamente es mi opinión.


----------



## Ainat

bobo said:
			
		

> A mi me ha gustado la discusion.  Y bueno, 'fresa' entiendo.  En espana es 'pijo' (+/-) y en Peru es 'pituco.'  Pero fresear?  Expliquenme por fa!


Hola Bobo:
Pues como dices que entiendes lo que es "fresa", me remitiré a tratar de explicar lo que es fresear, como muchas palabras que se usan en México, depende mucho del contexto en que lo digas, es difícil de explicar, pero ahi van algunos ejemplos:

Salgo a fresear en mi auto nuevo = salgo en mi auto nuevo para que todo el mundo me vea en él.
Está freseando = Le gusta presumir de las cosas que tiene, o que tal vez no tiene.

Mhh, no me convence mi explicación, pero espero que te ayude.
PD: Hey mexicanos, alguien ayudeme a explicar "fresear"

Y con respecto a "chale" tal vez en la ciudad de México suene muy "naco" decirlo, y con "clases bajas" me imagino que se refieren a "personas con poca educación o poca escuela", pero en lo personal a mi me parece una expresión como cualquier otra "no way" "oops" etc.
Ahh, olvide comentar que también depende de la edad para el uso de "chale" me imagino que cualquier persona arriba de los 35 la encontrará vulgar, pero para la gente joven es diferente.
--Saludos


----------



## Monnik

Yo creo que los ejemplos que diste lo explican bien... _Fresear_ vendría a ser lo que hace el _fresa_.... Presumir, no mezclarse con la "chusma", no comprar ropa si no es de marca, etc...  Algo así como un _snob, ¿_no?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Monnik said:
			
		

> Yo creo que los ejemplos que diste lo explican bien... _Fresear_ vendría a ser lo que hace el _fresa_.... Presumir, no mezclarse con la "chusma", no comprar ropa si no es de marca, etc... Algo así como un _snob, ¿_no?


 
Bueno... primero hagamos la aclaración de que hay muchos tipos de fresa:
El fresa light: Regularmente alguien de "buena familia" que tiene un nivel adquisitivo por encima de la media, que gusta de los buenos lugares y la buena ropa, pero jamás será presuntuoso. Aunque trata de no hablar con "papa en la boca" a veces no lo logra.
El fresa yuppie: También alguien de "buena familia", pero éste es el típico "pijo" español.
La fresa hueca: La típica niña bien, con papaaaa en la boocaaa y llena de muletillaaaas, que, este, no sabe nada de nada, solooo de ropaaaa y de cosaaaas así, ¿ves?, oseeeeaa así comooo que no tieneee teemaaa.
El fresa wannabe: El típico que no es pero quiere ser y mal imita al fresa, sobre todo al fresa yuppie.
El fresa new money/new rich: Recién nacido en la buena economía, sin gusto y educación "limitada" pero que alardea de su dinero, que por cierto, casi siempre viene de un golpe de suerte, estar en el lugar y momento indicados.
Teniendo en cuenta esto, entonces, también podremos entender que hay varias formas de "fresear" 
Ya me sentí Guadalupe Loaeza escribiendo estas cosas   
Saludos


----------



## scotu

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Chale!!!!!!! qué fresas salieron tigger y monnik
> 
> Esa es un perfecto uso de chale, jejeje.
> 
> No creo que sea vulgar *en todo* México, aunque estoy de acuerdo que no es fácil entenderla por lo que si no sabes bien cómo usarla mejor no la uses pues puedes hacer un ridículo.
> 
> Chale significa decepción básicamente.
> 
> - !Chale! Me fue muy mal en el examen -
> 
> - Chale, este concierto está de la chingada -
> 
> - Me tiré un pedo... -
> - Chale contigo wey -
> 
> Es una simple expresión *coloquial* (a huevo que no la vas a decir en una entrevista) y claro que también se usa como muletilla.


 
Es la palabra "wey"  la misma de la palabra "buey"? Como traducir "Chale contigo wey"?


----------



## luna_marioneta

Saludos!

Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, la palabra Chale se refiere a una persona de nacionalidad oriental, pero que radica en México.

Por usos y costumbres, 'Chale' suele utilizarse como referente de decepción, aunque lo correcto es que un chale es algo así como los empresarios orientales que radican ya en nuestro país.

Pues 'Chale' con sus respuestas, jajaja...


----------



## K-Milla

luna_marioneta said:


> Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, la palabra Chale se refiere a una persona de nacionalidad oriental, pero que radica en México.




No sabía que la palabra _chale_ tuviera ese significado, pero creo que más bien se le conoce como un uso juvenil, el cual se aplica para ciertos casos. Yo recuerdo que tenía un compañero en la Universidad que tenía mucho dinero y bueno, no era más bien un _hippie_ y siempre decia chale para todo. Como que era su palabra favorita.

_A: No puedes fumar dentro del salón de clase
B: Chale!

A: La entrega de trabajos será para el lunes siguiente
B: Chaaaleee!!!

A: ... y la pasamos muy bien en la fiesta
B: Chalee! No me invitaron!
_


----------



## octavia de cadiz

Hola! "Chale contigo, wey" podría traducirse, con todas las limitaciones del caso, (es evidente que la ambiguedad es parte de su encanto) como: 
"What's wrong with you, dude?"
Otra cosa: el numerito de clases bajas o altas, creo que en este foro lo más correcto sería hablar de niveles de lenguaje: formal, coloquial, técnico, escrito, oral...
Los ingresos, escolaridad, y otras condiciones sociales no son el tema y pueden prestarse a confusiones.

Saludos


----------



## luna_marioneta

Desde luego, la palabra chale tiene _usos y costumbres _como una palabra juvenil... y hasta infantil diría yo, dependiendo del lugar donde se utilice, pues la he escuchado también en los niños de edad escolar de 6 años en adelante.

Sólo quise colaborar con ese uso alterno, el real, el que es aceptado por la Real Academia de la Lengua Española... y que no está por demás... es como el uso alterno de palabras que no tienen el significado que se les da, y un ejemplo es la 'chingada', que es una región del estado de jalisco, aunque por usos y costumbres tiene ene cantidad de acepciones.

Saludos... y chale con la chamba!!! jaja
p.d. Cuiden el agua



K-Milla said:


> No sabía que la palabra _chale_ tuviera ese significado, pero creo que más bien se le conoce como un uso juvenil, el cual se aplica para ciertos casos. Yo recuerdo que tenía un compañero en la Universidad que tenía mucho dinero y bueno, no era más bien un _hippie_ y siempre decia chale para todo. Como que era su palabra favorita.
> 
> _A: No puedes fumar dentro del salón de clase_
> _B: Chale!_
> 
> _A: La entrega de trabajos será para el lunes siguiente_
> _B: Chaaaleee!!!_
> 
> _A: ... y la pasamos muy bien en la fiesta_
> _B: Chalee! No me invitaron!_


----------



## Chawistle

jeje, pues a decir verdad se me ha hecho muy interesante todo este argumento de cual es el significado de la palabra "chale" y sus usos...
yo soy mexicano y me he quedado un poco pensando, por que no se como describir exactamente que es "chale"
pero bueno... la "neta" es que todos los mexicanos sabemos como emplearla, pero al parecer no sabemos como definirla, es mas bien como algo que se aprende... como ir al baño, o caminar... por ejemplo...
bueno... esta chido...
ahi se ven banda...
jajaja...
paz


----------



## labrapalabras

¡Chale, qué buen hilo! Yo soy de DF, con estudios universitarios, y uso "chale" bastante. Bueno, igual tampoco me considero demasiado "fresa", pero hasta esos "hueyes" ("güeyes"/ "weyes") usan ya esa "pinche" palabra. Con todas estas "madres" de RBD y Big Brother y todas esas "fresadas". Pero, volviendo al tema del "chale", es "neto" que también significa "alguien de ascendencia oriental" y se le usa en ese sentido en "el Bajío" (región de México entre los estados de Guanajuato, Michoacán y Jalisco). Una vez entrevisté a un "rapero" que se hace llamar "Mister Chale", porque tiene los ojos rasgados y en su familia, que vienen de Michoacán, desde chico le decían "el Chale".
Por cierto, me encantó la disección de los diferentes tipos de fresas (y por lo tanto distintos estilos de "freseo" que se hizo arriba... perdón, se me olvidó el nombre del forero o la forera que la hizo). 
¡Saludos! ¡Y no se afresen!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Por cierto, me encantó la disección de los diferentes tipos de fresas (y por lo tanto distintos estilos de "freseo" que se hizo arriba... perdón, se me olvidó el nombre del forero o la forera que la hizo). 
¡Saludos! ¡Y no se afresen![/quote]
Fué *Tigger* nuestro moderador estrella
por cierto, Chale tiene esa dos acepciones, pero pocos chicos de hoy en día conoces la segunda acepción de chale.
saludos cálidos


----------



## pozzo

Como ejemplo de uso de _chale _que no es ese uso muy común, hay lo siguiente de la película _Uno y Medio Contra el Mundo_.  Dos personas mexicanas sin hogar están comiendo en un restaurante.

persona 1> [Esa lana] no la vamos a tocar.
persona 2> Cómo. Y luego con qué vamos a pagar la cena.
persona 1> Vamos a leerle las cartas a la mesera y al chale de la caja a cambio de la cuenta. 

No se ve a cien porciento si _el chale de la caja_ es de ascendencia oriental, pero se ve a medias y es muy posible que lo sea. Después de leer este hilo quedé con la explicación de que el tipo de la caja será un asiático.


----------



## bailarín

scotu said:


> Es la palabra "wey"  la misma de la palabra "buey"? Como traducir "Chale contigo wey"?



Muy gracioso este hilo.   Una nota al margen, no es "wey" ni "buey" en este contexto.  Es "güey".  ¡Órale pues, güey!


----------



## veerik

bobo said:


> Esa palabra se usa un monton y a veces entiendo por el contexto y a veces no.  Algun mexicano me puede explicar los varios usos de esa palabra?



es una interjección que manifiesta sorpresa desagradable


----------



## veerik

no es "buey" es güey


----------



## llauris

me acorde de maria la del barrio y la pelicula sangre x sangre con su chale  aparte yo soy del norte esa palabra no se usa es mas chingado chinetas a la chingada etc. etc.    y fresa usamos mamon mamilas finolis etc etc


----------



## llauris

y es wey jajjaja


----------



## Zerenix

Chale viene de sale, como el que en lugar de decir sí, dice simon.


----------



## antoshkaninii

perrodelmal said:


> Chale!!!!!!! qué fresas salieron tigger y monnik
> 
> Esa es un perfecto uso de chale, jejeje.
> 
> No creo que sea vulgar *en todo* México, aunque estoy de acuerdo que no es fácil entenderla por lo que si no sabes bien cómo usarla mejor no la uses pues puedes hacer un ridículo.
> 
> Chale significa decepción básicamente.
> 
> - !Chale! Me fue muy mal en el examen -
> 
> - Chale, este concierto está de la chingada -
> 
> - Me tiré un pedo... -
> - Chale contigo wey -
> 
> Es una simple expresión *coloquial* (a huevo que no la vas a decir en una entrevista) y claro que también se usa como muletilla.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo!  Poss como vivi en GDL un rato....se me pegaron algunas palabras...."chale" es una de ellas....la uso mucho....pero ahora que hablo con gente de Espana....a veces no me entienden y quieren saber el significado de las palabras que uso....y a veces me cuesta explicarles jaja Saludines xXx


----------



## Perrino

Otra posibilidad es que la palabra "chale" venga de "púchale".


----------



## Perrino

Eloisa Giseburt said:


> Definitivamente ese tipo de vocabulario   no se debe usar en una entrevista de trabajo y en muchos otros contextos...Definitivamente es vulgar.
> 
> Por supuesto solamente es mi opinión.



La palabra "chale" no es vulgar, solo es un eufemismo para no decir malas palabras.


----------



## L3C

"Chale" es la expresión más nihilista que puedes encontrar en el argot mexicano, es la perdida total de la esperanza, una ausencia de sentido, con una dosis microscópica de un estoicismo que no quiere morir.


----------



## OtroLencho

L3C said:


> "Chale" es la expresión más nihilista que puedes encontrar en el argot mexicano, es la perdida total de la esperanza, una ausencia de sentido, con una dosis microscópica de un estoicismo que no quiere morir.


Uy, nos saliste filósofo. 

Benvenido(a) al foro.


----------



## gengo

I can't be sure, but I think a fairly close approximation of this expression of disbelief might be "Get outta (= out of) town!"  That is not necessarily something that denotes a low level of education, but it's certainly not something you would say at a job interview.


----------

